# Ορισμένα από τα σχόλια των οδηγών ήταν απλά χιλιαρά



## Aelialicinia

*Ορισμένα από τα σχόλια των οδηγών ήταν απλά χιλιαρά.*

Certain (Some) of the drivers' comments were simply........................?

What is *χιλιαρά*?  It has nothing to do with "thousand" ...does it?  

Thank you in  advance.


----------



## Tr05

Hello, I think it should be _"χλιαρά"_ (=lukewarm, neither clearly positive nor negative). Where is the sentence from?


----------



## Aelialicinia

That example is from an old article in a Greek newspaper... but here is another example with the word from Papadiamantis:
"...ασθενή την *χιλιαράν* πνοήν της..."


----------



## Tr05

That's it then, I suppose. With _"χ-ι-λιαρά"_ being the obsolete form. It means "lukewarm".


----------



## Perseas

Aelialicinia said:


> That example is from an old article in a Greek newspaper... but here is another example with the word from Papadiamantis:
> "...ασθενή την *χιλιαράν* πνοήν της..."


In my book it says "χλιαράν".
"χιλιαράν" must be a mistake.


----------



## Aelialicinia

You may be right...a web search found that χλιαράν dominates χιλιαράν by ten to one.  Thanks Perseus!


----------



## ioanell

Hi,


Aelialicinia said:


> You may be right...a web search found that χλιαράν dominates χιλιαράν by ten to one. Thanks Perseus!


If I may add: In respect to "χιλιαράν", in most cases web sites simply copy one another and reproduce the wrong form with the typo without taking the trouble to look at the prototype in a published book and see the correct form "χλιαράν" [accus.]. Therefore, as there is no point for trusting this web search, perhaps the view "_You may be right..._", not expressing a certainty but containing a possible doubt, should be changed to "_You are right_", omitting the rest? I think it should.


----------



## Aelialicinia

ioanell said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I may add: In respect to "χιλιαράν", in most cases web sites simply copy one another and reproduce the wrong form with the typo without taking the trouble to look at the prototype in a published book and see the correct form "χλιαράν" [accus.]. Therefore, as there is no point for trusting this web search, perhaps the view "_You may be right..._", not expressing a certainty but containing a possible doubt, should be changed to "_You are right_", omitting the rest? I think it should.


----------



## Aelialicinia

After so many years of translating/interpreting I know how mistakes can replicate themselves ... no doubt about that! 
In the case of certain  arcane or archaic Greek forms it is always helpful to  trust...but verify.   Thus my cautious "may be" instead of   "are".    In the case of  χιλιαρά(ν) I was not certain since there are so many Greek words start with -χιλ -  and for that matter with -χλι- though not as many...

Χριστος Ανεστη!  Αληθος Ανεστη!


----------



## ioanell

!! Αληθώς, Ανέστη!!!


----------



## Αγγελος

The word χιλιάρα (paroxytonous) exists, and is an indication of size. "Χιλιάρα μηχανή" = a motorcycle with a 1000-cm³ engine. "νταμιτζάνα χιλιάρα" = a 1000-dram (3.2 kg) demijohn. Χιλιάρικο = a 1000-drachma banknote.
But in the examples you quote, it is certainly a typo for χλιαρά = lukewarm.


----------

